# Is This Website Really Tory Burch Outlet?



## Sabella

*Hello Girls, 

Is this really a Tory Burch outlet? The prices are very good!

*http://www.toryburchonlineoutlets.com/index.php?main_page=specials&page=3


----------



## Sabella

*Also, I'd really appreciate it if someone could recommend a good website (for shoes, of course) that ships to Canada? 

Thanks*


----------



## ninag7171

anything other than toryburch.com is fake.  There seems to be many of those fake ones out there.  It's not fake in a sense where they don't send you any product.  I have read on other forums where they would receive shoes that look like the real but the quality is obviously bad and fake. 

Right now the Shopbop ships to Canada for free.  You just have to pay custom.  Depending on where you are in canada, it might even be better to buy in the stores.


----------



## Sabella

ninag7171 said:


> anything other than toryburch.com is fake.  There seems to be many of those fake ones out there.  It's not fake in a sense where they don't send you any product.  I have read on other forums where they would receive shoes that look like the real but the quality is obviously bad and fake.
> 
> Right now the Shopbop ships to Canada for free.  You just have to pay custom.  Depending on where you are in canada, it might even be better to buy in the stores.


 
*Thanks so much for the response. After going through that website carefully, I realized it couldn't be legit. *

*I've done research, and I agree with you that it is better to buy TB from the store here. What I save in sales, I'll end up paying for customs. *


----------



## katran26

ninag7171 said:


> anything other than toryburch.com is fake.  There seems to be many of those fake ones out there.  It's not fake in a sense where they don't send you any product.  I have read on other forums where they would receive shoes that look like the real but the quality is obviously bad and fake.
> 
> Right now the Shopbop ships to Canada for free.  You just have to pay custom.  Depending on where you are in canada, it might even be better to buy in the stores.



Agreed - given the popularity of the Revas a lot of fake TB sites have sprung up...I think what I adhere to is: if it's too cheap to be true, it probably is.


----------



## ignitesoul

So officialtoryburchusa.com is fake, too??


----------



## ninag7171

ignitesoul said:


> So officialtoryburchusa.com is fake, too??



yup.


----------



## Gurzzy

Yes all the other sites are fake. Here is a link from the Tory Burch website regarding counterfeits: http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html 

I'm in Canada and I've had some success with Shopbop and not paying for duty (I pick the USPS option and have it sent to my work address and I have never been charged duty on delivery).


----------



## beauty k addict

there's only one official TB site and it doesn't ship to Canada unfortch. i usually get my goodies from shopbop. there's also NM that ships for free w applied code.


----------



## surowe

These websites are fake. Tory is a brand that you pay for quality, so buying a fake would be a moot buy- in my opinion : )   Not that fakes are ever a good buy anyways... I don't buy for the logo...


----------



## MAGJES

katran26 said:


> Agreed - given the popularity of the Revas a lot of fake TB sites have sprung up...I think what I adhere to is: if it's too cheap to be true, it probably is.




Yikes!  I'm glad I saw this thread!  I was browsing those sites today and "almost" bought a pair of Revas.  Something held me back....whew...


----------

